# Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?



## CoreLHD (13. Juni 2013)

*Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Hallo Community,

*Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie?*

Zu Peripherie zähle ich jetzt mal Tastaturen, Mäuse, Monitore, Headsets, Kopfhörer, Lautsprecher, Mauspads, Controller und was ihr sonst noch so habt.

Was lasst ihr euch das kosten?

Würde mich mal Interessieren. Gibt es Leute die sich ihr PC-Umfeld mehr kosten lassen als den PC selbst?
*Es müssen keine konkreten Angaben sein. Schreibt einfach was ihr denkt.*
Wenn ihr nichts hierzu schreiben wollt, soll mir das auch Recht sein.

Ich mache mal den Anfang:

*Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow 2013, Cherry MX-Blue
Maus: Logitech Wireless Mouse M235 
Mousepad: Was weiß ich denn... Ein Mousepad halt
Lautsprecher: Logitech Z623, 2.1 System
Headset: Steelseries Siberia V2, an einer Xonar DG Sondkarte
Monitore: 1x Asus VS238N, 23'' 1920x1080p; 1x ASUS VS239N, 23" IPS 1920x1080p*

Das ganze hat mich wohl um die 550 Euro gekostet, kommt also nicht an die Kosten meine PCs heran.

Bitte keine zu langen Beiträge und haltet sie übersichtlich, ungefähr so wie oben.

Bilder sind erwünscht, aber nur gemäß der Forenregeln.


----------



## WinNuker84 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow 2013, Cherry MX-Blue
Maus: Logitech G5 refresh
Mousepad: Steelseries QCK
Lautsprecher: Creative T5400
Headset: Kopfhörer Superlux HD 681 Evo, an einer Xonar DX Sondkarte + Tischmicro
Monitore: Samsung Syncmaster 27'' 1920x1080p


----------



## loller7 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Super Thread!


Tastatur: Ducky G2 Pro White PBT TKL, Cherry MX-Blue   / Ducky G2 Pro - Imgur

Maus: Zowie FK

Mousepad: Warpad by XFX

Lautsprecher: Stereo Boxen von Braun (alte Anlage von meinem Vater, super Sound) + Harman/Kardon Subwoofer

Kopfhörer: Superlux HD 681 Evo an Xonar DG

Mikrofon: t.bone SC 440

Monitor: Dell U2713HM

Bilder zu allem: Battlestation - Imgur


Wieviel mich das gekostet hat möchte ich gar nicht wissen...


----------



## WinNuker84 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

@loller7 kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem Schreibtisch posten? Würde mich interessieren wo dein MIC platziert ist


----------



## loller7 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Habe nachträglich mein Imgur Album reineditiert. Habe halt ein Stativ dafür.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur : derzeitig das Logihack G105 weil so billig war
Maus: MS SideWinder X8
Sound: Asus Xonar D2X, Edifier S550, Denon 5xx KH
Monitor: 1 x Samsung SA350 + 2333SW
Pad: Razer Mantis
------------------------------------------
Drucker: Canon Pixma iP4600 + HP LaserJet 1020
Ext. Festplatten: CnMemory Zinc 750 GB 2,5" USB 3.0 + Revoltec AluBook incl. 1 TB Samsung F3
USB Hub: Revoltec Ufo USB 2.0 + Logilink USB 3.0
Scanner: Canon Lide 35
Sonstiges: Grafiktablett von Medion

Bezahlt hatte ich dafür in Euro da meine bunten Glasperlen niemand haben wollte. Auf Deutsch, soviel mir die Qualität wert ist


----------



## Coldhardt (13. Juni 2013)

Aaaalso :

Tastatur: CM Storm Trigger (MX Blacks)
Maus: Logitech MX 518 
Mauspad: Roccat Taito
Kopfhörer: Audiotechnica ATH-M50
Mic: Zalman MIC
SoKa: Asus Xonar Phoebus
Monitor: Dell U2713HM
Controller: Irgendeiner von Pebble mit EA Logo 

Das war's


----------



## CoreLHD (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Schön, das der Thread gleich so viele positive Reaktionen bekommt. 

@loller7
Sehr coole Fotos.


----------



## loller7 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Danke (: Habe mir auch etwas Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Quppi (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Maus: Roccat Kone+
Tastatur: QPAD MK80 Cherry mx blue
KH: Creative Aurvana Live! 
Mikro: Zalman ZM-Mic1 -> demnächst Antlion Modmic
Lautsprecher: selbstgebaute CT246 (80€ pro Boxenbausatz)
Monitor:25,5" Medion -> irgendwann 2 Dell u2312hm


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Déck 82er mit MX Blacks
Maus     : Zowie AM
Mauspad: Zowie G-TF
Headset : Zowie Hammer (unglaublich robust das Ding und dazu ordentlicher Klang für ein Headset)
Lautsprecher: Z4 von Logitech
Monitor  : 1 24 Zöller von Samsung auf dem Schreibtisch, 3 27 Zöller von Asus im Simrig
Lenkrad  : Fanatec Clubsportwheel mit M3 und Formel Rim
Pedale    : Fanatec Clubsports V2
Buttonbox: Derek Speare Designs CSW Sidepanel
Shifter     : noch ein Thrustmaster TH8 RS und dazu einen sequentiellen von ARC Team

Kosten: Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall ziemlich viel wenn ich an das Gemecker meiner besseren hälfte denke.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Zowie Celeritas (Caseking-Mod)
Maus: Logitech G500
Mauspad: Steelseries QcK
Monitor: LG IPS235P
Sound: 5.1 Boxenset (von 'ner nicht mehr existierenden Hamburger Lautsprecherschmiede ) an Denon AVR-2310 AV-Receiver
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DSX (oder HDMI über GTX660Ti, je nach Bedarf ^^)
Controller für gelegentliche Rennspiele:  Namco neGcon, Xbox360-Controller

Ganz grob und DM/€ bereinigt so *ca.* 2300 €uro.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*



> Was darf sie euch kosten?


Geld sonst nichts weiter.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Maus: Razer Naga
Mauspad: Sharkoon Rush Mat
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohm
Mikro: Zalman ZM-Mic1 -> wird gegen Modmic getauscht
SoKa: Asus Xonar DGX
Lautsprecher: Edifier C2X 2.1
Monitor: Acer HS244HQ & Orion LBS39
Gamepad: XBox 360 Wireless Controller + Receiver
Gekostet hat das ganze ca. 1000€ - wobei der Monitor und der 2. Monitor/TV schon ca. 550€ gekostet haben

sobald es rauskommt: OCCULUS RIFT *-*


----------



## Laudian (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Logitech G510 ~ 80€
Logitech G700 ~ 65€
Logitech Desktop Mikrofon ~ 20€
Uraltes Allsop Mauspad 20€
Aune mini USB DAC (Externer DA Wandler und Kopfhörerverstärker) ~ 100€
Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition ~ 300€
Yamaha E-810 Pianocraft (Musikanlage) ~ 380€, ist nur am PC angeschlossen

Irgendein BenQ FullHD Monitor ~ 140€
4:3 TFT Monitor der ältesten Generation, Preis unbekannt
Als Tisch irgendein billiges ausziehbares Ikea Ding und dazu nen schönen Chefsessel 

Da kommt schon was zusammen an Kosten für die Peripherie... Insgesamt hat das drumherum etwas mehr gekostet als der PC selbst.

Und so sieht das dann aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallassa (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Ich mach auch mal mit.

Tastatur: Logitech G11 ~50€ (Wird sehr bald durch eine Vengeance K95 MX Red + Dämpfringe ersetzt) ~ 150€
Maus: Corsair Vengeance M90 ~ 50€
Mauspad: 1 x OCZ irgendwas (10€) + Zowie GT-F (25€)
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800: ~15€ (zum im-Bett-gammeln)
Kopfhörer: V-Moda Crossfade M-100 ~ 279€
Mischpult: Pioneer DJM 250K ~ 189€
Lautsprecher: BlueSky Exo² ~ 399€
Webam: Logitech C525 ~ 30€
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2450H ~ 199€
Soundkarte zähl ich nicht unbedingt als Peripherie, aber mein Mischpult, meine KH und meine LS hängen dran. Gezahlt hab ich 137€ für meine Xense.

Folgen sollen aber neben der Tastatur ein Gamepad (Vermutlich X360 Controller) und ein neuer Monitor (Korea, PLS, 1440p) 
Kosten darf meine Peripherie so viel sie will, wenn ich das Geld habe und mir das Geld es wert ist.
Wenn ich das so zusammenrechne, war die Peripherie genauso teuer, wie der PC in seinem Urzustand (1460€)
Wenn ich aber überlege, dass vom Urzustand nur noch Mainboard, CPU und CPU-Kühler (und das nur zur Hälfte) übrig sind, hab ich natürlich insgesamt doch etwas mehr in den PC investiert, als in seine Peripherie. 
Aber da ich bis auf die genannten 3 Komponenten (und DDR3-2400er RAM -> ich weiß, es bringt nix, aber ich hab Spaß am OC) mittlerweile erstmal alles zusmmen haben sollte, und ich leistungstechnisch wie Audio-technisch zufriedengestellt bin, hab ich nicht vor, in nächster Zeit viel Geld auszugeben. Der Monitor kommt iiiiiiiiiirgendwann, der genannte Rest wohl in 2 - 3 Wochen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass mein Mainboard das OC und die Belastung noch 1 - 2 Jahre mitmacht. Haswell ist echt kein Grund zum aufrüsten, mal sehen, was Broadwell bzw. AMD's neue Gen und die nex-Gen-Konsolen so bringen bzw. dann abverlangen.

Aber generell, wenn ich das Budget hätte, dann stünden hier wohl Sachen im Wert von 20000 - 30000 Euro um den PC als Peripherie herum  Dementsprechend "darf" es also wie gesagt gerne kosten, sofern ich den Preis mit mir selbst rechtfertigen kann.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Desktop PC:
Tastatur: IBM Model M 1391403
Maus: Logitech G9
Mousepad: ? (no Name)
Controller 1: Microsoft Xbox 360 Gamepad (Kabel) ~20€
Controller 2: Microsoft SideWinder Freestyle Pro Gyroskop-Gamepad
Lautsprecher: Edifier C2 ~60€
Kopfhörer: Superlux HD 681B +
Mikrofon: Hama CS-461
Webcam: Logitech V-UBC40
Monitor 1: Acer GD245HQ 59cm/23,2" 1920x1080 120Hz TN
Monitor 2: Samsung SyncMaster 214T 54cm/21,3" 1600x1200 PVA +
Monitor 3: Hyundai ImageQuest Q17 43cm/17" 1280x1024 TN

Mobil:
Maus: Lenovo optische ThinkPad-Maus M32BO
Maus (UMPC): Neo Reflection "Neo Mouse" 20€ + Kabellose Gyro/LASER Hybridmaus die mit einem Ring am Finger befestigt werden kann
"Not" Maus: Typhoon USB Nano Mouse MO-100 //hab ich eigentlich immer dabei, auch für UMPC ~5€
Headset: Sennheiser PC 300 G4ME +

HTPC:
Maus: Neo Reflection "Neo Mouse" (auch Mobil/UMPC) +
Tastatur: LogiLink ID0052 Bluetooth Wireless Slim Tastatur ~20€

Es sind nur Geräte aufgelistet die aktiv genutzt werden. Ich besitze noch einige Tastaturen, Mäuse und Bildschirme die ich nicht aktiv nutze und die sich im laufe der Zeit "angesammelt" haben.

Die Kosten lassen sich nur sehr schwer abschätzen, vieles hab ich geschenkt bekommen, einiges, insbesondere die Tastatur und Bildschirm 2+3 hab ich auch _gefunden_. Unterm Strich habe _ich_ daher grob geschätzt maximal -über etliche Jahre verteilt- 200€ für alles ausgegeben. Grundsätzlich bin ich also sehr sparsam bei der Peripherie.

Einen dezidierten HTPC besitze ich derzeit keinen aber ich verwende bei Bedarf einfach mein Notebook als solchen. Ich habe nur UI-Geräte aufgelistet und nicht sonstige Peripherie wie etwa USB Hubs da diese vermutlich uninteressant ist.

+ -> Empfehlung
blau: technische Daten


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*



CoreLHD schrieb:


> Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Zu Peripherie zähle ich jetzt mal Tastaturen, Mäuse, Monitore, Headsets, Kopfhörer, Lautsprecher, Mauspads, Controller und was ihr sonst noch so habt.
> Was lasst ihr euch das kosten?


 Oookaaayyy...

Aktuelle Desktop-Tastenbretter: 1x Filco Ninja Tenkeless - Cherry *Red* Switches (zu Hause) + 1x Filco Full-Size - Cherry *Brown* Switches (Büro) & 1x Magix Videoschnitt-Tastatur + 1x Mini Keysonic für's Rennsportcockpit.

Mäuse & Pad: 1x Alienware TactX + 1x Logitech Wireless Rechargeable Touchpad T650 + XFX Warpad (zu Hause) & Logitech G9 + Razer ExactMat/Wrist Rest (Büro).

Monitore: 4x Dell U2410, 3x für's Fanatec RennsportCockpit, 1x für'n heimischen Arbeitsplatz.

Lautsprecher & Kopfhörer: Für's RennsportCockpit Teufel Motiv 5, für'n heimischen Arbeitsplatz D/A-Wandler T+A DAC 8 mit Kophörer Grado PS500. Für's Notebook do-it-yourself Headset aus Kopfhörer Pro-Ject Hear it One + AntLion ModMic + Sleeves.

Lenkrad & Pedale: Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3RS (Version 2) & ClubsportPedale (Version 1)

Gamepad: X-Box 360 Controller

Joystick: Ozstick + mehrere Competition Pro Joysticks.

So im Großen und Ganzen war's das. Was es gekostet hat? Summa summarum genug, um zu wissen, wie Scheidungspapiere aussehen... 
Alles im Allen WAF (*W*oman *A*cceptance *F*actor) = 0.


----------



## Zephyr (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G11 (nach 6 Jahren gibt sie so langsam den Geist auf und spinnt rum. Wird demnächst ersetzt)

Maus: Logitech G5

Mousepad: Steelseries, 10€ billigteil, nichts besonderes

Lautsprecher: Edifier C2 2.1

Monitor: LG IPS235P

Gamepad: 2x xbox wireless, 1x mit kabel


Insgesamt deutlich günstiger als der PC.


----------



## cdo (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 (EUR 40,-)
Maus: SteelSeries Sensei RAW Frost Blue (EUR 55,-)
Mousepad: Steelseries  1337 XL (EUR 12,-)
Lautsprecher: Aiwa  TS-B50E (gekauft im Jahre 1998 für damals ATS 2000,- = ca. EUR 150,-)
Headset: Sennheiser PC 360 (EUR 150,-)
Gamepad: Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller für Windows USB (EUR 30,-)
Joystick: Saitek X52 Pro (EUR 140,-)
Monitore: 3x LG IPS234V-PN (3xEUR 145,-)
total also knappe EUR 1000, somit weniger als der PC. Wobei man aber bemerken muß, dass so manche Peripherie viel länger im Einsatz ist, als der PC (oder die teuersten Komponenten darin) selbst


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Ich habe meine Sachen alle so nach und nach gekauft bzw. wenn ich mal ein Schnäppchen machen konnte. Erschreckend, dass ich trotzdem beim Zusammenrechnen auf fast 850€ komme... 

Tastatur: QPad MK85 mit MX-Brown Switches

Maus: Roccat Savu

Mauspad: Roccat Taito Mid-Size

Usb Hub: Roccat Apuri (nein, ich bin kein Roccat Fetischist... )

Gamepad: Xbox 360 mit Kabel

HTC Sensation Docking Station

Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2235

Sound: Beyerdynamic DT770 600Ohm + Asus Xonar Essence ST
           +irgendwelche Creative 2.1 Lautsprecher (wird irgendwann auch mal ersetzt)

Mikro: Antlion ModMic

Drucker: HP Deskjet 2050A



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Interessantes Thema.
Ich mag es ja wieder billig. Ersetzt wird das Zeug auch i.d.R. nur bei Defekt.

Tastatur: Mangels Alternative MS Sidewinder X4. Ich wäre auch mit weniger Schnickschnack ausgekommen. Die hat vor 1/2 Jahr das 8 Jahre alte Logitech Elite Keyboard abgelöst, welches aber noch funktioniert. 
Maus: Logitech MX 510 - Wieder herausgekramt nach einer MX 1000 und MX 1100; das waren auch die letzten Mäuse ohne Kabel. 
Unterlage: EverGlide Ricochet 2.52 (von 2004 oder 2005 )
Monitor: Samsung 226BW
Sound: Creative I-Trigue L3800 - Ich weiß nicht, was ich heute kaufen würde, aber das wird auch nur bei Defekt ersetzt.
Das eh nicht benutzte Headset erwähne sich lieber nicht. 



CoreLHD schrieb:


> Das ganze hat mich wohl um die 300 Euro gekostet, kommt also nicht an die Kosten meine PCs heran.


300 € alles zusammen?


----------



## Klartext (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Mittlerweile viel zu viel reingesteckt 

Tastatur: Logitech G510 70€
Maus: Roccat Kone+ 60€
Mousepad: Steelseries  Mini 5€
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro + Zalman AnsteckMic 160€
Monitore: 2x Samsung 22" 300€
Gamepad: Xbox360 Pad 25€

= 620€


----------



## shelby1989 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G510
Maus: Logitech G700
Mousepad: Razer Goliathus control
Boxen: Creative T20 
Monitore: Fujitsu SL23T-1
Headset: Creative Draco HS-850


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Logitech MX 518
Boxen: Logitech X-540
KH: Logitech ... ehm ich meine Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro (Noch nicht angekommen)
Bildschirm: LG W2261VP

ca. 350€

Wenn ich aber mehr Geld hätte säh das anders aus:
Tastatur: Filco Majestouch 2 MX Blue
Maus: Logitech MX 518 (Einfach super das Teil)
KH: BD 770 Pro (Find ich auch super)
Boxen: Teufel Ultima 40 Mk2 + Verstärker
Bildschirm: Asus PB278Q


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (MX-Brown).
Maus: Razer DeathAdder 2013 + Tt eSPORTS Level 10 M Diamond Black, die DeathAdder wird aber bevorzugt.
Mausunterlage: Razer Goliathus Speed Standard Fragged.
Monitor: LG Electronics Flatron 29EA93-P.
Soundkarte: Asus Essence STX (UNi Xonar Treiber).
Kopfhörer: Sennheiser HD 800.
Kopfhörerverstärker: Brocksieper EarMax-SE.
Gamepad: Microsoft XBox 360 Controller schwarz in Kabelausführung.
Drucker: HP LaserJet Pro 100 M175nw e-All-in-One Farblaser.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Kopfhörer: Sennheiser HD 800.
> Kopfhörerverstärker: Brocksieper EarMax-SE.


----------



## CoreLHD (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*



> 300 € alles zusammen?



Habe es nochmal auf 450 hochkorrigiert, hatte etwas bei der Zusammenrechnung  vergesssen. 

Die Teile sind allerdings mit viel Rabat gekauft worden.


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Logitech G19
Logitech Performance Mouse MX
Logitech G35
Samsung 27"
Fanatec Clubsport Wheel Base
Fanatec BMW Rim
Fanatec Formula Rim
Fanatec Clubsport Pedals
Rennsitz aus Aluprofilen mit 3 zusätzlichen 24" Monitoren

Alles zusammen irgendwas um die 3000€. Also ja, mehr als der eigentliche Rechner.


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G11

Maus: Trust Red Bull Racing Mouse

Mauspad: Roccat Taito 

Gamepad: Logitech F710

Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster P2450

Sound: 1 Paar Esi Unik 08 + Focusrite Scarlett 2i4
           Klipsch S4

Gesamtpreis: Bisschen über 1K


----------



## .::ASDF::. (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G510
Maus: Logitech G400
Gamepad: Microsoft XBox 360 Controller
Lautsprecher: Teufel Concept E300
Monitor: 27" Samsung S27A850D + 22" LG Flatron L227WTP
Drucker (schon uralt) : Canon Inkjet S750

An die Kosten will gar nicht mehr denken allein der Bildschirm hat schon sehr viel gekostet. Aber ich bin zufrieden und tauschen würde ich nichts.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur:         Logitech G19
Maus:              Razer Mamba 2012
Mauspad:        Razer Goliathus Control L
Headset:         Razer Chimaera Stereo
Lautsprecher: Logitech Z623 2.1 System
Monitore:        Asus MX279 , Asus VS238
Gamepad:      1 x Xbox 360 Controller Chrome Red Wireless , 2 x Xbox360 Controller Black Wireless


----------



## dynastes (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Raptor Gaming K1 (aktuell noch, wird demnächst durch ein MX Brown-Keyboard ersetzt)
Maus: Logitech G400
Mousepad: Steelseries Qck+ (stark abgenutzt, es schreit nach Ablösung, bei einem Qck werde ich aber vermutlich bleiben)
Lautsprecher: nicht vorhanden, nutze umgebungsbedingt nur Kopfhörer / Headset
Kopfhörer/Headset: AKG K530 / Sennheiser PC151 (an Onboard-Sound, auf dass die audiophilen User unter euch über mich herfallen mögen)
Monitor: Dell U2412M (1920x1200)


Kosten: etwa 450 Euro, wesentlich günstiger als der eigentliche Rechner, was aber nicht daran liegt, dass mich die Peripherie nicht mehr kosten dürfte. Wenn ergonomisch wie technisch alles passt, können es auch gerne mal nur für die Tastatur 150 Euro sein, Mäuse zwischen 60 und 70 Euro schmerzen dann auch nicht zu sehr. Wenn es sich aber auch günstiger lösen lässt, warum nicht? 


Cooler Thread, weiterposten, Leute!!!


----------



## Skeksis (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Ohje, jetzt gleich wird mir selber schlecht. Das sind nur die Sachen die wirklich auf dem Schreibtisch liegen:

Tastatur: HHKB Pro 2 grey (240,- € ca)
Tastenkappen: HHKB Pro 2 White (60,- € ca ohne Porto)
Maus: Razer Deathadder Black Edition (50,- €)
Mauspad: Artisan Shiden Kai (60,- €)
NumPad: Irgendwas von IBM (1,- € bei eBay, yeah)

Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT880 250 Ohm (250,- €)
Mikro: Antlion Modmic (40,- €)
Soundkarte: Asus Essence STX (160,- €)
Lautsprecher: ESI Unik 05 (300,- €)

Monitor: Asus VE278Q (270,-€)

Rechenmachine: T&A 121 PD (120,- €) - ich brauch die wirklich oft. Öfter als mein NumPad.

1.500,- € ca.
Also deutlich teurer als der eigentliche Rechner. Dem trägt mein Soundfetisch natürlich teuer Rechnung. Ich ertrage schlechten Stereo Klang einfach nicht.

Die Zowie / Filco Kombi auf dem Schreibtisch meiner Freundin bzw das zweite HHKB plus G400 auf Arbeit zähle ich besser gar nicht erst dazu.


----------



## vvoll3 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Gaming PC:

Tastatur: Steelseries 6Gv2
Maus: Roccat Savu
Mousepad: Roccat Taito
Headset: Sennheiser PC360,  Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Pro
Monitore: NEC AS120-BK, BenQ XL2410T
Gamepad: XBox360 Wireless, Razer Onza

Arbeits/Musik PC:

Tastatur: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Mousepad: Steelseries Experience I-2
Kopfhörer: Sennheiser HD 650, ASUS Phoebus
Monitor: Eizo FS2331-BK

HTPC:

Maus: Logitech G700
Mauspad: Zowie Swift Black
Tasta: Logitech DiNovo Edge
Fernseher: Schaub Lorenz LT32-28400
Lautsprecher: Kommen demnächst

Notebook:
Maus: Logitech Anywhere Mouse MX
Kopfhörer: Sennheiser MX470

Kosten: Zum Davonlaufen....


----------



## LiFaD1203 (17. Juni 2013)

Oha...viel zu viel. ^^  

Tastatur: Mionix Zibal 60 
Maus: Logitech G700s 
Mauspad: Zowie Spawn 
Controller: Xbox 360 Wireless  
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm 
Lautsprecher: BlueSky EXO II 
Monitor: 2 x Eizo Foris FS 2333 
Monitor Arm: Manhatten LCD Monitor Arm für 2 Monitore 
Grafiktablett: Wacom Intuos 4  
Lenkrad: Fanatec CSR Wheel + CSR Elite Pedals + CSR Shifter Set 
Drucker: Brother DCP-J4110DW

Preise hab ich bewusst mal weg gelassen...sonst wird mir noch schlecht.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Bin relativ günstig an meine Peripherie gekommen, durch Glück und entsprechende Deals:


CM Quick Fire Rapid Pro MX Red ("kostenlos" bzw. für den Gegenwert eines Reviews, bei ~20h Testen also relativ "teuer").
Logitech G400 ~28€ (Sonderangebot im Logitech-Store, inkl. FC2 plus kostenloser M305 im stylischen Blümchenmuster , die jetzt an meinem Laptop hängt).
BenQ XL2410T ~190€ (Neupreis, war ein Mega-Schnapper).
AKG K 601 ~90€ (Neupreis, Sonderangebot).
Elac AM 150 ~266€ (Sonderangebot, sonst nur schwer für unter 300€ Paarpreis zu bekommen, normal eher ~400€).
Asus Xonar Essence ST ~135€.
Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100 (großzügige Gabe der PCGH auf der GamesCom 2010 ).
Brother HL5140 ~35€ (zwar gebraucht, aber neuwertig; hat schon abertausende Seiten gedruckt, was dank Rebuilt-Tonern für ~20€ Druckkosten von weniger als 1ct/Seite ergibt).
Xbox 360 Gamepad Wireless ~36€
Zusätzlich liegen noch im Schrank:


Logitech G400 ~25€ (Angebot, Reserve).
Logitech G105 MW3 ~19€ (MM-Angebot, Reserve).
TTeSports Meka ~50€ (Angebot, Reserve, seit Besitz der Quick Fire Pro nicht mehr genutzt).
Logitech Cordless Rumble Pad 1 ~30€ und 2 ~40€.
Damit liege ich mit meiner Peripherie bei ~775€ der aktuell genutzten Geräte und ~944€ inkl. der Reservegeräte.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Qpad MK-50 mit MX Red (86€)
Maus: Razer Naga 3G (damals knappe 80€)
Mauspad: steelseries Qck WoW Cataclysm Edition (ca 15€)
Headset: -
Boxen: Ipod Schwein von Amethyst in schwarz. iPig Lautsprechersystem für Apple iPod rot: Amazon.de: Elektronik (erstaunlich guter Klang, ich brauch nichts besseres) ca 60€
Monitor: Benq GL2450Hm (ca. 140€)
Lenkrad: Thrustmaster Ferrari GT 2in1 Force Feedback Racing Wheel^^ keine Ahnung was das gekostet hat.
Ersatztastaur: Cherry MY3000R/M mit mir unbekannten Switches 

Insgesamt: ca. 400€


----------



## CoreLHD (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Interessant, Interessant! 

Jemanden der ein Schwein als Lautsprecher nutzt kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht!


----------



## SoftLight (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Mouse: CM Storm Sentinel Advance II
Keyboard: CM Storm Quickfire Pro
Mousepad: Steelseries 4HD medium
Headset: Steelseries Siberia V2
Webcam: Logitech HD C270


----------



## Anticrist (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Preis relativ egal.. kaufe nach Optik bzw Nutzwert (Linkshänder)

Tastatur: Logitech G19
Maus: Razer Lachesis refresh
Mousepad: Keins, Holztisch
Lautsprecher: irgenwas von Logitech, 5.1 und Panasonic BFT800 Soundbar
Headset: 4€ Mikro von Alternate
Monitore: Asus VG278H, 27'' 1920x1080p und 50" Panasonic 3D TV mit Nvidia 3DTV-Play
Edit: Xbox 360 Controller mit Funkadapter


----------



## SoftLight (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

alles zusammen knapp 3200€ kommt nicht ganz an den pc ran[/QUOTE]


welcher PC kostet denn 3200 Euro :O?


----------



## okeanos7 (21. Juni 2013)

Antichrists seiner schon mit seinem 780 sli


----------



## Rizoma (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: 140€
Ersatztastatur: 10€ (liegt dauerhaft im Schrank )
Mauspad: 0€ brauch keins es wird die Arbeitsplatte genutzt
Kopfhöhrer: 20€ Superlux HD-681 habe aber andere Ohrposter die ich von meinem ehemaligen HS über hatte, die Original von Superluxx sind mir unbequem
Microphone: 6€ Zalmann 
Lautsprecher: 170€
Monitor: 140€
Soundkarte:0€  Onboard

~ 490€ 

Genaue Beschreibung siehe Signatur. Und als nächstes wird auf einen anständigen Monitor gespart.


----------



## 4LeFanz (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Deck Legend (Black MX)
Maus: Sidewinder X3
Pad: Qck
Kopfhoerer: AKG K530
Controller: Xbox 360


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Aktuell:
Tastatur: Microsoft X6
Maus: Logitech G9x
Mousepad: Roccat Hiro
Kopfhoerer: Beyer T70 / Antlion Modmic / ROOMs Audio Line Typ FS W
Lautsprecher: Rechner haengt am AVR
Controller: Logitech Dual Action
Monitor: Samsung 2494HM

Zusaetzlich am Rechner meiner Frau ein Wacom Intous 4 M samt Zubehoer. (Ansonsten aehnliche Ausstattung wie oben)

Geplant: neues Keyboard (was genau noch kA, hatte einige mechanische Testen duerfen, wird in diese Richtung laufen), auf jeden Fall neue Monitore 1440p oder 1600p 27/30", neue Maus aber die G9 funktioniert und funkioniert und funktioniert

USB Sticks, HDD's usw nicht aufgefuehrt

Gesamtkosten, kA genau. Was es kostet kostet es halt. Ich kauf nicht mehr irgendwas, hauptsache billig.
Das war mal vor langer Zeit. Dafuer zu viel Zeugs weggeschmissen.
Lieber einmal vernuenftig und Qualitaet.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (22. Juni 2013)

CoreLHD schrieb:


> Interessant, Interessant!
> 
> Jemanden der ein Schwein als Lautsprecher nutzt kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht!



Sag nichts gegen mein Schwein! Es klingt wirklich gut!


----------



## Arvanor (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Steel Series Apex Raw
Maus: Steel Series Sensei Raw 
Mousepad: Razer Vespula
Lautsprecher: Bose Companion 3
Headset: Noch ein Roccat Kave
Monitore: Noch mein alter 24 Zoll Samsung SyncMaster P2470


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Microsoft Wireless Desktop
Maus: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 1000
Mousepad:Lehne vom Sessel 
Lautsprecher:JBL MX1000 Stereo Standboxen
Headset:Superlux HD 681 B mit Zalman Kabelmikro
Kopfhörer: AKG Q701
Controller : XBox 360 mit Kabel
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster S24B350


----------



## mds51 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Maus: Logitech G5 
Headset: Logitech G35
Lautsprecher: Edifier C6 (HCS5640)
Monitor: LG IPS235P 23" | Samsung 46" 

Alles in allem nicht da billigste, aber auch nicht soo teuer


----------



## azzih (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Steelseries 6GV2 (mechanische Tastatur mit black Cherrys)
Maus: Roccat Savu
Mousepad: ka son Stoffpad von Tt fürn 10er oder so
Lautsprecher: Teufel Magnum 5.1 System (nutz ich aber nie)
Headset: Beyerdynamic DT770Pro
Soundkarte: Creative Xfi Titanium
Monitore: iiyama 27Zoll


----------



## scully1234 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Shifter : noch ein Thrustmaster TH8 RS und dazu einen sequentiellen von ARC Team


 
Clubsport Shifter ready for preorder

http://abload.de/img/clubsportshifterdse4d.jpg

Tastatur: Logitech K800
Maus : Logitech MX
Lautsprecher: Z4 von Logitech
Monitor : 3x Beamer Triple Setup 50"
Lenkrad : Fanatec Clubsportwheel mit M3 und Formel Rim
Pedale : Fanatec Clubsport Pedals V2
Buttonbox: Derek Speare Designs CSW Sidepanel
Shifter : *noch* ein Thrustmaster TH8 RS


----------



## Watnloshier (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Maus: Microsoft Intelli 3.0 
Mauspad: Steelseries Qck+ und Razer Goliathus Speed XL
Maus-Kabelhalterung: Roccat Apuri
Tastatur: Steelseries 6gv2
Headset: Sennheiser PC 151


----------



## stone-cold (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: alte Logitsch G15
Maus : Coolermaster CM Storm Sentinel
Mauspad: Roccat Alumic
Lautsprecher: lifetec Stereoboxen
Headset: altes günstiges 5.1 Headset (Baugleich Teac Powermax, aber mit der anschlußbox vom Medusa)
Monitore: Samsung 2343BW + Iiyama E481s


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur:Logitech G510
Maus: Logitech MX518
Mousepad: Roccat Taito
Lautsprecher: Logitech x540 (Edifier S550 ist unterwegs)
Headset:Creative Auverna Live
Monitore: Asus VS278Q 27 Zoll


----------



## Morote (7. Juli 2013)

Gaming-PC
Tastatur: Logitech G19
Maus: Logitech G700
Mousepad: irgendein billiges Sharkoon-Teil
Boxen: keine
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT-770Pro 250 Ohm an Asus Xonar DX
Monitor: BenQ XL2420T
Gamepad: XBox 360 wireless

Arbeitsrechner
Tastatur: Logitech DiNovo Edge
Maus: Logitech MX Air
Mousepad: keine Ahnung mehr, ist schwarz und steht nux drauf 
Sound: über Monitor
Monitor: 2 alte Asus 19" 1680x1050 (weiß die Typenbezeichnung nicht mehr)

Kosten bei der Gamingmaschine insgesamt deutlich weniger als der PC, beim Arbeitsrechner wird such es nicht allzu viel nehmen...


----------



## crae (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech g710+
Maus: mx518
Pad: qck+
Headset: siberia v2
Monitor: acer ka welchen genau
gamepad: xbox 360 (kabel)

mfg, crae


----------



## the_pierced (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Roccat Isku
Maus: Corsair Vengeance M60
Mauspad: Roccat Taito
Gamepad: Xbox360
Headset: Roccat Kave (liegt aber nur noch herum da nicht mehr in Verwendung)
Boxen: Logitröt X230 2.1 (steht am Plan, ausgetauscht zu werden)
Sound: Asus Xonar Phoebus
Monitore: Gericom GM2600 26" 1920x1200 (wird auch bald gegen einen 27" Asus getauscht), Benq G925HDA 18,5" 1366x768

Kosten? Über die Jahre gesammelt schätze ich so um die 700€. Genau kann ich es allerdings nicht beziffern, da einige Sachen schon verdammt lang bei mir auf dem Tisch liegen/stehen.


----------



## Westcoast (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

tastatur: TTEsports Meka G1
Maus: Razer deathadder 2013 
Mousepad: Razer Goliathus speed
Lautsprecher: Edifier C2XD 2.1 System
Headset: Logitech G35
Monitore: ASUS VG24QE und Dell 2408 WFP
Soundkarte: XFI Fatalyty Profesional

ca ein wert von:  1600 euro


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Ich gebe auch relativ viel Geld aus. Maus 40 Euro, Tasta 70 Euro, Mauspad 15 Euro, Mausbungee 30 Euro. Ich will halt, das alles blau leuchtet, geil aussieht und auch höchstmöglichen Spielkomfort bietet.  Ich habe meine Ausgaben nicht bereut.


----------



## Genesiss (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: TTEsports Meka G1
Maus: Razer Taipan
Mousepad: Artisan Hayate
Headset: Sennheiser PC 360 G4me
Monitore: ASUS VG27HE
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX

Insgesamt zwischen 800-850€ dafür ausgegeben.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech INTERNET PRO KEYBOARD Tastatur schwarz
Maus: Logitech MX-518 Gaming Mouse
Mousepad: Duke Nukem Forever
Headset: Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Alpha THX Gaming Headset
Monitore: Asus VW202
Controller: 2x USB-Gamepad "Black Force"


----------



## danomat (14. Juli 2013)

Maus: g400  30€ 
Tastatur: qpad mk 85 140€ 
Headset: superlux hd 681 inkl velour polster = 30€
 Sound: xfi titanum : 60€
 2. maus: mx 1100  fürs bett. 90€ (ausrangiert)
Monitor: samsung bw2443 320€
2. monitor: 19" 30€ ebay
Mauspad: rater goliathus xl 45€. Klein: 20€ 
Xbox pad 30€
Logitech funk joystick 69€

Htpc am tv
Keysonic touchpad funk 50€
Lg 55lw4500 

Ca 900 €. Wobei ich das schon ziemlich lang habe und erst neu kaufe wenns nix mehr geht. Ich brauch nix neues weils was neueres gibt


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Maus: Logitech G5
Mauspad: Everglide Titan (löst sich langsam auf)
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4
Sound: Terratec Subsession Traveller 5


----------



## jamie (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Maus: Logitech M500
Pad: Steelseries QcK RUSE Edition
Tastatur: Logitech G15 (Hab's damals für 50 statt 100€ bekommen)
Headset Superlux HD681 B für Musik und Logitech G35 für Spiele (Habe damals mein defektes Roccat Kave reklamiert und das G35 als Ersatz genommen (also musste noch 25€ oder so drauflegen). Würde das heute nicht mehr so machen.)


----------



## biosmanager (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL mit Cherry MX Brown
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD / Logitech MX518
Mousepad: Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mat
Lautsprecher: Logitech Z623, 2.1 System
Headset: Turtle Beach Ear Force X41
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 (extern)
Monitore: 3x Samsung BX2231 1920x1080@60Hz (22")


----------



## Push (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Steelseries 6gV2 , Happy Hacking Keyboard 
Mouse: Zowie AM
Mousepad: PureTrak Talent
Lautsprecher: WLM Loudspeakers
Headset: AKG K-702 Kopfhörer + AntLion ModMic + Reloop RHM-10 Mic
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Essence
Monitor: LG W2261 VP+
Gamepad: Microsoft Xbox 360


----------



## dethacc (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G110
Maus: Mionix Naos 5000
Mauspad: Mionix Sargas 460
Lautsprecher: PicoLino2+Scythe KamaBayAmp2000
Headset: Superlux HD681 Evo WH + Trust Tischmikro
Gamepad: Xbox 360 Controller
Monitor: ASUS VS248H + HannsG HW191D
Drucker: Brother HL4140CN + Canon Lide 60

Zusammen ca etwas mehr als 800 Euro


----------



## boombudder (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Saitek V. 7
Maus: Saitek R.A.T. 9
Mauspad: Razer Vespula
Lautsprecher: 2 x Canton GLE 470
Verstärker: Luxman L-410 (na? Wer kennts?  )
Headset: Logitech G930
Gamepad: Xbox 360 Controller
Monitor: Acer 27" Slim 1920x1080p

Wird wohl so 1500€ gekostet haben. Wobei 1000 ja schon für die Anlage draufgehen


----------



## Eichi1990 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur : Razer DeathStalker Ultimate US Layout
Maus : MadCatz R.A.T 7 Contagion
Pad : Razer Goliathus Speed Alpha
Headset : MadCatz 720+ 7.1
Gamepad : Wireless 360 Controller
Monitor : Hanns-G 27" 1920 x 1080p
Kopfhoerer : Razer Electra


Alles zusammen 800 Euro im Schnitt


----------



## aliriza (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: I.eine Logitech Office tastatur
Maus: Logitech MX518 Zowie FK und Zowie EC1 Evo
Mousepad: Steelseries QCK
Kopfhörer+Mic: AKG K530 an einer Xonar DG Sondkarte
Monitore: 1x Dell Ultrashapr u23 bla bla Full HD


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech Office Teil da dingensbums. 
Maus : Logitech M-UV55A 
Mousepad:noname 25x25cm
Kopfhörer: Plantronics Gamecom 380
Monitor : Medion MD41977FE (Gaming Monitor *ironie on* )


----------



## Sanctum (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Sidewinder X4
Maus: Roccat Savu
Boxen: Logitech Z323
Mikro: Speedlink Lucent
Monitor: LG Flatron E2442
Mauspad: Sharkoon Drakonia
Kopfhörer: Apple Earbuds 
(Als Übergang, da alte kapput und HD 681 Evo auf dem weg)

300€ hab ich bezahlt mit den alten KH waren es ca. 325€

mit meinem Bamboo liege ich bei 350€-Ich bin immer noch billiger als die meisten


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Roccat Arvo
Maus: Steelseries Sensei
Monitor: Benq rl2450ht
Mauspad: steelseries qck+
Kopfhörer: -


----------



## -DarkY- (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G19
Maus: Logitech G500
Mauspad: Sharkoon 1337 XL
Monitor: 2x LG IPS235P
Kopfhörer: Beats Executive mit Zalman Mikro


----------



## FSPower (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G19
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Mousepad: Roccat Alumic
Mousebungee: Roccat Apuri
Lautsprecher: Teufel Consono 35 über Yamaha AV-Receiver
Kopfhörer: Roccat Kave
Monitor: Philips 47PFL6008

Ich hab da insgesamt locker über 2000€ bezahlt. :O (hab das jetzt zum ersten mal ausgerechnet. Danke auch!  )
Also lieg ich damit doch schon etwas über dem PC selber.


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G710+
Maus: Logitech 510MX (rot)
Mousepad: weiß grad nicht auswendig, habs schon jahrelang ^^
Kopfhörer: Thormann Superlux HD681
Monitor: DELL Ultrasharp 29" U2913WM

also knapp 700 EUR


----------



## Watnloshier (3. August 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

@aliriza Da du gerade die Zowie ec1 evo und Zowie fk hast und ich mir eine von beiden kaufen wollte. Welche gefällt dir denn besser und welche von beiden würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## aliriza (3. August 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*



Watnloshier schrieb:


> @aliriza Da du gerade die Zowie ec1 evo und Zowie fk hast und ich mir eine von beiden kaufen wollte. Welche gefällt dir denn besser und welche von beiden würdest du empfehlen?


 
Steh eigentlich alles im Reveiw, aber kurz gesagt. Die Ec1 Evo finde ich besser

1. Ich habe große Hände
2. Bin ich Rechtshänder und die Bauweise der EC1 ist echt angenehm. Die Oberfläche erschien mir zu beginn etwas zu glatt und rutchig. Hab mich aber dran gewöhnt.
3. Weichere Tasten, sowohl die Hauptsaten als auch die neben Tasten.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G710+ & G19
Maus: Steelseries Sensei & Razer DeathAdder Lefthand
Mousepad: Zowie G-TF speed (XL) & Razer Sphex
KH: Superlux HD681
Monitore: Asus VG248QE & Samsung 2233BW


----------



## Dementius76 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitech G710+
Maus: Logitech G600 MMO
Mauspad: Sharkoon DarkGlider
KH/HS: -
Monitor: Philips 227E (wird mal erneuert)


----------



## Gast0707215 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: G510
Maus: Logitech G500 
Mousepad: Bazoo irgendwas (?)
Lautsprecher: nix
Headset: Kopfhörer Superlux HD 681
Monitore: VG248QE

Peripherie ist mir eigentlich relativ wichtig, ist ja auch letztendlich das Zeug, das man durchgehend anfassen/anschauen muss


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. August 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Lenovo Thinkpad Usb Keyboard (40€)
Maus: meistens keine, nur in Spielen die mit dem Trackpoint zicken die Logitech G500 (30€)
Monitore: LG IPS235P (150€), BENQ G2450 (Superschnäppchen für 50€)
Kopfhörer: Ultimate Ears 900 (380€) + Fiio E10 (60€)
Lautsprecher: keine

Preislich hab ich keine wirkliche Grenze, das P/L-Verhältnis muss einfach stimmen.


----------



## Snifferoni (10. August 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*



loller7 schrieb:


> Super Thread!
> 
> 
> Tastatur: Ducky G2 Pro White PBT TKL, Cherry MX-Blue   / Ducky G2 Pro - Imgur
> ...


 
Darf ich fragen wo du die Hintergrundbeleuchtung her hast? Gefällt mir wirklich gut.


----------



## loller7 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Die am Schreibtisch?! Ikea.


----------



## CoreLHD (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Ich glaube, ich bringe mal wieder etwas Schwung in den Thread. Der ist in letzter Zeit irgendwie untergegangen. Hat denn niemand Interesse?


----------



## Gerstag (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*



CoreLHD schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bringe mal wieder etwas Schwung in den Thread. Der ist in letzter Zeit irgendwie untergegangen. Hat denn niemand Interesse?


Nuja dann schreib ich was 

Maus: Logitech G500
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Monitor: AsuS PB248Q
MausPad: Elecom GMP-10
Lautsprecher: Creative Soundsystem 5.1
Headset: Corsair Vengeance 2000

Zwar keine Peripherie bzw. nicht direkt aber ich finde das gehört dazu:
Drucker: Canon MG 5450

Ka was das im Endeffekt gekostet hat. Aber mir war das wichtig. Was nützt einen das schönste Auto wenn man dann nur billig Reifen aufzieht


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Ich glaub ich kaufe mir mal eine neue Tastatur.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Hier mal mein "Spielzeug":

Maus: Razer Naga
Mauspad: Sharkoon Rush Mat
Tastatur: Logitech Deluxe 250 (ist ne Billig-Tastatur)
Monitor: Acer HS244HQ & Captiva E1903W
Lautsprecher: Edifier C2X
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohm
Mikro: Zalman ZM-Mic1


----------



## Dedde (9. Oktober 2013)

Maus: steelseries sensei raw black
Tast: roccat isku fx multicolour
Sound: sennheiser pc 360 + xfi xtreme gamer (göttlich)
Wheel: G27
Monitor: asus vg278he + nvidia 3d Vision 2


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Meine Peripherie (ich sollte manche austauschen  )

Tastatur: Logitech G11 (die hier zum Beispiel) 
Maus: Razer DeathAdder 2013 6400dpi Modell
Mauspad: Razer Goliathus 
Monitore: BenQ GW2750 HM 
Headset: Logitech H600 Wireless (und das muss auch mal getauscht werden)
Kopfhörer: Sennheiser PX210BT
Lautsprecher: keine
Controller: XBOX 360 Controller, mit "Funkstation" die an den PC angeschlossen wird


----------



## Hanno194 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Maus: Razer Mamba 2012 Elite
Tastatur: Roccat Iksu FX
Headset: Logitech G930
Mousepad: Gigabyte (sponsored)
Monitor: Asus MX279H
Controller: XBOX360 Wireless inkl. Funktstation

Filmwiedergabe via PC:
- Teufel Consono 35 MK2 mit Onkyo Receiver (für Wiedergabe von Filmen)
- 70 Zoll Sharp TV


----------



## Ritz186 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate (MX Brown/Red backlight)
Maus: CM Storm Havoc
Mauspad: CM Storm Power RX
Monitore: Samsung SyncMaster BX2331
Sound: Beyerdynamic  DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm + Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD(externe usb)
Lautsprecher: keine

Rechner knapp 1800€ und Peripherie 600€ ...also bis heute habe ich mir eigentlich nie gedanken gemacht das ich schon soviel geld ausgegeben habe und wenn das meine frau sehen würde  ...ich habe die sachen immer nur in sonderangebote gekauft da sah das nie soviel aus aber das läppert sich ganz schön zusammen..

mfg


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

maus: Logitech G500
tastatur: Logitesch K200
moni. acer M230HD
Lautsprecher: Logitech z623
mauspad Hama urage


----------



## Useful (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Hier mal meine Sachen:

Tastatur: Logitech G510 
Maus: Logitech G700


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Logitröt G510
Maus: G500s
Mauspad: Irgendeine A3-Schreibunterlage, keine Ahnung  Jedenfalls gleitet die Maus nicht schlecht drüber und sie ist flach genug, um bequem zu sein.
Lautsprecher: keine
Kopfhörer: DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm
Mikro: Zalman ZM-Mic1
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster TA350


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Razer Lycosa (gummierte Version)
Maus: Razer Mamba
Mauspad: Razer Sphex
Pad: XBOX 360 Wireless
Lautsprecher: 2x nubert nuBox 311 an Denon PMA-560 (noch)
Monitor: LG 22EA63V (Full HD@21,5")


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Neu dazu gekommen:

Tastatur: Logitech k200
Monitor: Acer G225HQV


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Bei mir hat sich auch was geändert. Mein alter XBox Controller wurde in Rente geschickt. Erst kam ein Razer Sabertooth. Aber da ich mit dem Teil nicht zufrieden war wurde direkt noch in England ein Scuf Hybrid bestellt. Nach dem konfigurieren des Controllers waren gut 200 Euro weg. 

Aber hergeben würde ich das Teil nicht mehr. Einfach göttlich das Teil.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. März 2014)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Mein derzeitiges Setup:

*Monitore:* Philips 24" HD (Main), Acer 22" HD (Sec.)
*Tastatur:* Steelseries Apex Raw
*Maus:* Razer Abyssus
*Mausbungee:* Roccat Apuri (inkl. aktiver USB Hub)
*Mauspad:* Razer Goliathus Extended Control (920mm x 294mm x 3mm)
*Headset:* Razer Tiamat 2.2
*Cam:* Microsoft Lifecam HD5000
*Controller:* Speedlink Strike X
*Audio:* Logitech Z323 oder über Hifi Anlage


----------



## Varkolac (20. März 2014)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Monitor: BenQ xlt2420t
Tastatur: Steelseries 6gv2
Maus: Razer Deathadder Black Edition (muss wohl bald in Ruhestand)
Mauspad: Roccat Sense
Headset: Beyerdynamic MMX2
Controller: Logitech F710
Audio: Headset, Superlux 681B Evo oder Kompaktmusikanlage von Sony (toller Sound ) über die USB-Karte, die bei dem Headset dabei war (kommt noch eine echte SK)

Abgesehen vom Bildschirm war das sogar recht günstig


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. März 2014)

Tesoro Colada Evil MX Brown 160-170€
Roccat Kone XTD 80-90€
Asus VG278H 499€ damals
Logitech Controller (ein einfacher) 20€
Asus H1 Wireless 30-40€

Ich sag mal so mittlerweile ist meine Peripherie etwas teurer geworden... aber es zahlt sich einfach aus.


----------



## acetrax (22. März 2014)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Tastatur: Corsair K70
Maus: Logitech G700s
Mousepad: Steelseries 9HD
Lautsprecher: Elac BS 184 + Canton Sub 12.2 an Onkyo TX-NR515
Kopfhörer: Phillips Fidelio X1 + Creative Soundblaster Z
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 27'' 1920x1080p


----------



## RofflLol (22. März 2014)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Monitor: Monitor: 1. Acer AL1916 2. Monitor: irgendein MAG Innovision
Maus: Logitech M505 ohne Kabel
Mousepad: hab keins Benutze Tischplatte
Lautsprecher: Logitech X-530 5.1
Kopfhörer: Logitech Schlag mich tod
Tastatur: Medion MD86825 mit geilen Farbtasten. (siehe Bild


----------



## treav0r (22. März 2014)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Monitor: BenQ XL2411T
Maus: Razer Deathadder 2013
Mousepad: Zowie G-TF Speed
Kopfhörer: Superlux HD681 eVo
Mikro: the t.bone SC440 USB
Tastatur: Qpad MK-50 mx red


----------



## BlackNeo (22. März 2014)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Monitor: Mein alter LG W2242T         (hat 16:10 und langt mir vollkommen aus)
Maus: Roccat Kova[+]                    (schlimmer Fehlkauf, ist einfach nur Mist das Teil. Da kommt aber bald ne neue her)
Mousepad: Steelseries QCK Mini        (ich hab wenig Platz und habs auf der GC 2012 gewonnen )
Tastatur: Tt eSports Challenger Pro   (ganz ok für den Preis, wenns Geld da ist kommt aber ne Vengeance K70 MX-Red)
Kopfhörer: Superlux HD 668-B           (wird dieses Jahr wohl gegen einen AKG K612 Pro oder K701 ausgetauscht)
Soundkarte: Realtek ALC 892            (wird dann gegen nen FiiO E10 getauscht)
Mikro: Reloop RHM-10                      (gutes Mikro, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen )
Lautsprecher: Grundig Box 1500a @ Onkyo A8250    (die LS werden bald evtl. ausgetauscht gegen was selbstgebautes, der Amp bleibt erstmal bis ich Geld für nen fernbedienbaren hab)

Allgemein bleibt zu sagen dass ich schon bereit bin Geld in meine Peripherie zu stecken (vor allem in Soundequip), aber atm als Schüler recht wenig Kohle habe, die kommt dann aber nach dem Abi


----------



## iLoVeBrAiiNzZ (22. März 2014)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Tastatur: Roccat Ryos MK Pro mit Cherry MX Blue
Mauspad: Noch ein billiges von Sharkoon 
Mikro: t.bone SC440
Sound: Teufel Concept E400 5.1
Monitor: Der, der an dem Acer Aspire 7750G verbaut ist 

Im allgemeinen spielt der Preis bei Peripherie nicht so die größte Rolle, solange das Produkt in meinen Augen gut ist. Natürlich gehören da auch andere Kundenrezensionen zu.


----------



## hammelgammler (25. März 2014)

Maus: Zowie FK Pro 2014 
Tastatur: dasKeyboard Ultimate 
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamics DT990 
KHV: Project Headbox II
DAC: Project USB Box II
Monitor: 2 x QNIX QX2710 @ 96Hz


----------



## dani386 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was nutzt ihr für Peripherie? Was darf sie euch kosten?*

Maus: Steelseries Sensei
Mauspad: Steelseries QCK
Tastatur: Corsair K70
Kopfhörer: Sennheiser HD380Pro
Monitor: Samsung 23" Fhd (Wird bald durch ein 144hz Modell ersetzt)
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D2x (ebay schnäppchen)


----------

